# No More Uncle Josh Pork



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey bass anglers. I have been told by two of my contacts with Uncle Josh Bait Company that they are no longer manufacturing Uncle Josh Pork products. 

I've been using their products now for over 30+ years. And I'll miss them when my supply runs out.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea, I heard rumors of that last year that they were going to quit producing them. A great product for many years! I still use them almost always on my jigs!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good thing that I have a gallon zip lock bag full of new jars.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I think they are still doing the MEAT lineup though right? Wasn't it just the jars that they are doing away with?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

legendaryyaj said:


> I think they are still doing the MEAT lineup though right? Wasn't it just the jars that they are doing away with?


I don't know. I don't consider myself an expert on panfishing. But that 2-inch Meat Leech is awesome. However, I'm thinking that they have stopped production on everything. But I'm not sure.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The number 11 Pork Frog is (or was) the best on a jig. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Back in 99, my cousin Rick and I were fishing a late March tourney at Lake Brandt in Greensboro. We were throwing Arkie blue/black jigs with an Uncle Josh Bo Liz chunk on it. For those who don't recall, the Bo Liz had long legs (about four inches) and really kicked up a fuss when you twitched it.
We pulled up on a lay down, and caught five bass off that tree in about ten minutes. Biggest was seven, the smallest 4.5. We won the tourney, thanks to the Bo Liz..


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hate to see them stop making the pork trailers. Does anyone know if the brand "Super Pork" is still being made? I always liked that brand a little better. seemed to move better in the water.


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

What are the ones you recommend? I see they are still available on amazon.com....

What do you use these for primarily?

Thanks!


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

There goes the price to $50 a jar I was never much of a bass fisherman but know that my friend guarded every one of the certain color he liked that they didn't make anymore. Must be a combination of plastics taking over and the price of pork. Sad when old traditional products go out of production.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

lawrence tracey said:


> What are the ones you recommend? I see they are still available on amazon.com....
> 
> What do you use these for primarily?
> 
> Thanks!


Can't speak for vmax, but for me the size 1x3 in black or avocado was used as a trailer for a hair jig. I looked for these everywhere inc amazon with no luck. If anyone finds some, please reply!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I just found the 2" meat leech at Blain's Farm & Fleet. The Uncle Josh website only had white and chartreuse. Blains seems to have all colors.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

lakeslouie said:


> Can't speak for vmax, but for me the size 1x3 in black or avocado was used as a trailer for a hair jig. I looked for these everywhere inc amazon with no luck. If anyone finds some, please reply!


I would be interested as well. Black, brown, blue, and green are the colors I'm interested in finding.


----------

